# Which one would you train to drive?



## Raine Ranch Minis (Dec 13, 2010)

Which one has better conformation to drive? If more pictures needed just let me know. Thanks!

Stormy







Abbie


----------



## Farina (Dec 14, 2010)

I feel it is more important who enjoys more working. But at first sight I would guess the second one is better for driving because the breast is wider. The first one has his point of shoulder and his windpipe close together. It will be not easy to fit a collar or breastcollor.

They are both nice ponies so I would give it a try. Sometimes they surprise you.


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 14, 2010)

Why do you need to pick? Why not start both and see who takes to it best? I asked a trainer once what was the most important factor to consider in selecting a driving horse, and it wasn't conformation or movement, but TEMPERAMENT! I can agree with that because our gelding has lovely conformation but we will never get him driving because he is way too spooky (for us anyway) plus claustrophobic.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 14, 2010)

targetsmom said:


> Why do you need to pick? Why not start both and see who takes to it best? I asked a trainer once what was the most important factor to consider in selecting a driving horse, and it wasn't conformation or movement, but TEMPERAMENT!






I agree wholeheartedly with this! If you don't have to choose - drive them both! They are about equal conformationally and temperament certainly plays a bigger part in whether or not a horse drives well. The top horse has a slightly better back end (not quite so straight in the stifle and a little better croup) and that is where the engine is so might perhaps be slightly less likely to have physical difficulty with driving but you know their personalities best. Which one do you think you would prefer to drive?

Depending on what your goals are for driving neither of these horses is necessarily champion material but they are both certainly nice little horses and would be tons of fun for you!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok well I think I will start abbie ( the second one). She is calmer than the first one Stormy. In AMHR does the horse have to have reached it actual birthday or just be in it's 3rd year? Abbie is 2 and won't be 3 till July 2011. So do I need to wait or go ahead and start training?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 14, 2010)

I believe the horse just has to be in its third year but with her being such a late foal I wouldn't personally be training her just yet. There's a reason the rule says you can't show them under three years old! It's because it's hard on their joints and stressful for them to be pushed too young.

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 14, 2010)

I would like to see Abbie filled out more in the hind, as she seems somewhat short in the hip, but that may come with age and work. Stormy has more structure especially in the hind, but is built downhill so he may have a harder time pushing the cart. But like has been said, temperment is WAY more important than conformation for a driving horse unless you are trying to win big time.

I also agree that age is a benefit, not a detriment. You can start groundwork if you haven't already, but I wouldn't push a whole lot just yet.

Myrna


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 15, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> I would like to see Abbie filled out more in the hind, as she seems somewhat short in the hip, but that may come with age and work. Stormy has more structure especially in the hind, but is built downhill so he may have a harder time pushing the cart. But like has been said, temperment is WAY more important than conformation for a driving horse unless you are trying to win big time.
> 
> I also agree that age is a benefit, not a detriment. You can start groundwork if you haven't already, but I wouldn't push a whole lot just yet.
> 
> Myrna


I would say that part of the downhill look is because of the way he is posed with his front legs pulled out, not standing over them and slightly downhill. If Abbie only turned 2 in July you could start working with her in hand and in driving lines but I also wouldn't work her too hard till she develops a bit more. Are you planning on doing the training yourself? It sounds to me like you would benefit from some knowledgeable help if you haven't already considered that. Be sure to have her teeth checked before you start bitting her! Her bite looks to be off slightly and she could have sharps.


----------



## Tab (Dec 16, 2010)

The first seems to have much better rear angles and that could contribute to a stronger drive and less physical difficulty. It's a little difficult to tell since they are standing parked but I still say #1 has the better rear for driving.


----------

